# 3B7SP

## RA3CQ

>> The Polish DXpedition to Agalega next month has issued a press release
>> in reference to their callsign.  "Due to the fact, that 3B6DX had
>> already been assigned to another station, ICTA changed our
>> expedition's callsign to 3B6SP", reports SP9MRO, Witek.  The team
>> still plans to fly to Agalega on Monday May 28th.  Two of the team
>> members have already arrived on Mauritius in preparation for the
>> upcoming DXpedition.  They have a Web page at http://3b6.godx.eu which
>> includes propagation predictions prepared by K7RA, Tad.

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ?


http://3b6.godx.eu/
********************  ***
* The main group will start the trip at Okecie airport in Warsaw
     on Monday morning, May 28th at 8:30 AM.
   * They will be landing in Mauritius on Tuesday morning at 6:10 AM,
     May 29th.
   * Tuesday through Friday - The team will be busy in Mauritius.
   * Early Saturday morning, the team will start their trip to Agalega
     Islands by boat.
   * They are expecting to see Agalega's land on Tuesday, June 5th
   * Just after their arrival on Agalega, they will start building
     their antennas.
   * They expect to be active from 3B6 the morning of June 6th at the
     latest.
   * They will start to head back to Mauritius on Monday, June 18th.
   * The team will have a flight on Sunday evening back to Poland.
   * The DXpedition team will be back at Okecie airport in Warsaw on
     Monday, June 25th at 14:15.

----------


## ES4RZ

,  "" - , ....??

----------


## sp5it

They are sailing on one engine back to St. Brandon. 
That is information from 6.05 early afternoon. 
Mike

----------


## ES4RZ

Nu vot, ja v Tallinne v aeroportu na Varnua posadka. ,ne dovdalsja
 :Sad:

----------


## RA1WU

-   ?

----------


## ES4MM

> Nu vot, ja v Tallinne v aeroportu na Varnua posadka. ,ne dovdalsja


,!
   LZ    ? CW? RTTY ?
,   .     ,  :
http://3b6.godx.eu/index.php?option=...&submit=Search
  !!73!

----------


## RX4HX

,   :    ,        -  -      .         !

----------


## ES4MM

> ES4MM:    ?   3: CW, SSB, RTTY -     .  CW   -  - 100%!


to RX4HX:RTTY     18 .  QSO  . ,.. ,   14,    .     ,   .

----------


## ES4MM

> >> Here is the latest we have on 3B7SP, the group that was headed to
> >> Agalega to op as 3B6SP then had problems with their ship and went back
> ......


to RA3CQ:       ...
,,   "3B6SP  3B7SP"?
    .   .

----------

10, 14, 18     .       .....QSO B4.

----------


## RA3CQ

.
.

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  4    
>  - .  
>   -   :(
>    :(
> 
> RA1WU  Leo


   :

----------


## RA3CQ

>Can you ask 3B7SP team to try 24 and 28 a little earlier.
>When they appear on 24 and 28 bands are dead for EU RUS.
>The best time may be 04.00-07.00 UTC.
>Can they try this time saturday and sunday?
>And can they try 80 m at 18-21 GMT?

>Hi Igor
>I to pass on hints
>Best 73' Slavo SP2JMB

 ,  !
  80 QSO    28.

----------


## RA3CQ

>     
> 10  cw,    80-  :( 

  .    .   .
 .  :Smile: 

Newsletter No. 13  
Written by Wojtek SP5BFX     
Wednesday, 13 June 2007  

>Important information concerning logs.
>Due to very poor signal for our Pactor >modem transmission of logs online, >their are delayed but complete. Be >patient, please! Sorry.

----------


## ES4MM

> .    18,    .
>  .       http://www.3b7c.com/


  :Very Happy:   !   . .

----------


## rv3mi

14  18   :-)
   80, 40      30.     ,  100    :-)

----------


## RX4HX

> ...    3B7SP Log Search.   . -       .
> , ,,.


???     ,   

http://3b6.godx.eu/index.php?option=...hlog&Itemid=68

     -     .

----------


## RX4HX

> RX4HX
> 
> ???     ,   
> 
> http://3b6.godx.eu/index.php?option=...hlog&Itemid=68
> 
>      -     .
> 
> 
> ...


   6 QSO  2  (100% ),       -       .      .

----------


## va2wdq

!    3B7SP " " CW  30  40   3-4 GMT.     .      -      . FT-1000 - 200  ant GP.

    QTH   QRM  9-    .   .  .   .

  .  9- .   simplex    split. CW   40-    .   ,    .    simplex.    . ,   ,   ,  .    ,      599    QSOB4.

    ?

73!

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>  ......
> 
> 
>   , !
>      .  ,    14  18  CW,   .    18  , QSO B4!


,    .      "".      RTTY  20   ,      (17, 40, 80),     (15  12) -     -  . ,     :Smile: 
       ,      . ,     ,    30.....  ... . ""   ,       :Smile: 
 ,      ,     :Smile:    ,      .

----------


## Afox

> 14  18   :-)
>    80, 40      30.     ,  100    :-)


   -     80  40        40  :Wink:

----------


## RX4HX

> !  -   ""     160-80-40-20-15-10,   ,  2  3   10-18-24...
>  DXCC HR  ?   ,       :-)


 !    ,    WARC :  81      .

----------


## RX4HX

> ...    -  .
>   ""   ,   DX-    :-)


      14  18 ?  :Smile:  
    ,       .

----------


## YL2MU

> rv3mi
> 
> !  -   ""     160-80-40-20-15-10,   ,  2  3   10-18-24...
>  DXCC HR  ?   ,       :-)
> 
> 
>  !    ,    WARC :  81      .


  ,     WARC,    15  1945 .

----------


## ES4MM

> ...    -  .
>   ""   ,   DX-    :-)


  :Very Happy:   :Exclamation:   , .
       "" ,   WARC,  ,  ?   ,,     WARC...     .  :Very Happy:      DXCC    .
 :Exclamation:   -     !  :Smile:

----------


## ES4MM

:Very Happy:  ,       .
http://3b6.godx.eu/index.php?option=...hlog&Itemid=68

----------


## ES4MM

:Very Happy:        .
  ""   .
     17 .  ,   (QSO B4),     .  :Very Happy:  
        ,  .   .  :Laughing:

----------


## US5IVD

!    !
  !
-------------------------
73!

----------

